# Cash Rents



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from Agweb and is really just unimaginable.....but factual.

Your Precious Land | AGWEB.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats crazy. I think a guy would be better off just renting out their ground at that price. Pack up and go sit on beach some where. At 1,200 acres at $400/acre thats $480,000! I dont understand why you would even want to farm at that price. Sounds too risky for me.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, That's not to mention that the sucessful bidders had to pay Lakin on sale day, the costs of any fertilizer or tillage that was done last fall!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

CockrellHillFarms said:


> Thats crazy. I think a guy would be better off just renting out their ground at that price. Pack up and go sit on beach some where. At 1,200 acres at $400/acre thats $480,000! I dont understand why you would even want to farm at that price. Sounds too risky for me.


Same around here, the 400/acre ground gets seed corn, spearmint, or vegetables on it. Doesn't pencil out very well unless you figure you'll always have $6 corn at 225 bushel acre.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Landowners who are getting this type of cash rents are clearly the sharpest people in agriculture.......

Regards, Mike


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

In nebraska pivot ground going for $425 - $500 whole 160 acres. All up front and you supply the power unit. $250 for dry land.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Here in Laporte county IN dry groud 200 dollares and irrigation you canalmost name your own price. These same landowners forgot that they were paid when corn was 2 dollars. I smell the eighties all over again.


----------

